# General > Birdwatching >  Sea Eagle

## cullpacket

Flew over Thurso this morning heading towards Dunnet about twenty Oyster Catchers chasing it.

----------


## Saveman

Wow! would love to have seen that!

----------


## Fulmar

Wow! Fantastic!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Not seen one of them yet.

----------

